# Pusheen - cutest kitty ever!



## LMD84 (Sep 22, 2011)

I had to share this with you guys! Pusheen the kitty is my new favourite thing!  Check out this site for some super cute pictures - http://pusheen.tumblr.com/ My fave one is below but not sure if it will animate like it does on the actual site!


----------



## pocketmouse (Oct 8, 2011)

Auw I love Pusheen as well, so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I want pizza. 

	Do you have a Tumblr? if so I'd totally follow your blog  !


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 9, 2011)

pocketmouse said:


> Auw I love Pusheen as well, so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	sadly I don't have a Tumblr however I do write the Specktra blog posts which can be found here Blog   I am secretly hoping that hubby has managed to buy me a plushie Pusheen for my birthday later this month!  And I always want pizza! lol!


----------

